# two cappucinos, one classic



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

now i'm getting the hang of my classic in making myself my morning cappucino I need to start including my girlfriend in the 'round' else I might get in trouble.

however while I'm pretty ok with my process for making a single milk based drink on the classic I worry that my technique for making the second one is off.

currently to make my morning coffee for myself I...

turn on the machine when I wake up with pf in place but empty.

stagger about like a zombie for 20 minutes moaning *beeeeeeaaaaaans*.

return to the machine and remove pf.

flush roughly 150ml through grouphead into mug to warm cup, kick in boiler again.

weigh and grind coffee into pf while I wait until brew switch light comes back on.

when light comes on i tamp and lock the pf into the grouphead

pull double shot

remove pf and flush grouphead v. quickly to clear it of coffee.

hit steam switch and leave for 30 seconds

with jug under steam wand I open steam valve until i get just steam out of the wand

steam milk

close steam valve

remove milk then give wand a quick parp to empty any siphoned milk

turn off steam switch

pour milk

purge group head of steam to refill boiler, clean wand, wipe down drip tray etc

switch off machine

but from here I get lost on how long i should be leaving the machine before I can start pulling another shot and if I'm maybe purging too much water to give me enough steam for a second jug of milk without a long wait. once the machine is up to temp by this point is the brew light a decent enough indicator without going for a pid.

would appreciate some insight into how other classic owners go about making two caps/latte in one sitting.

I realise I could pull two single shots and make single shot 6oz cappucinos but I need all the caffeine i can get in the morning and I only have 50 minutes bed to door to get everything done.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Id pull 2 double shots, and either one large jug of milk or do one jug (poor for the GF) allow the boiler to kick in then do a second jug.

Ive been having this problem lately as my jug just isnt big enough for some new Cappuccino cups ive got. Might end up heating some milk on the stove or microwave to top up with.


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

if i waited for the boiler to kick in again for a second jug of milk how long roughly do I need to wait? is it just as soon as the light comes back on?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

A friend normally runs some water through the group head which triggers the boiler to heat up. I cant say how long I know making 4 cappuccinos can be a bit of a faff with the Classic though.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Used to have a Baby Class that uses the same boiler & bits, normal routine was turn on, wait ten mins then flush a bit of water through to speed the warmup, pull two separate doubles, found you could do this pretty much one after the other with out losing temp, then turn on steam and steam 2 jugs of milk 1 for the SO & 1 for me. then do the usual clean down, originally used to pull on shot then steam one jug, switch back to brew but found that sometimes would get a burnt taste on the second even after pulling water till the brew light came on, think that the screen & head can hold enough heat to make the water a bit on the toasty side when it comes through, had some friends round a few times and tried to make 4 Flat whites in a row, took me 23 mins its just the way they work. any single boiler machine will be the same.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Why not try measuring the temp of the after coming out after your flushing or steaming. I rigged something and put pics on here once. Just to get it all clear in my head what was going on. I discovered that if you flush too much out to warm your cup you drop them temp quite a lot. I now do a minimal flush.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6049-Get-your-thermometers-out-we-re-doing-some-tests-on-the-Classic&highlight=thermometers

Ignore the 1st one where I let it go into the cup as we discovered that was crap, but post 6 is interesting.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Firstly, get a timer switch and leave a good 30 mins to heat up in the morning.

I'd hit the steam button, pull some water through the wand then close the valve and ensure the boiler is full.

Leave the machine to get up to steam temp (circa 30-40 secs)

Steam 1 large jug of milk

Flush boiler

Wait for boiler to get back up to temp and make a double

Flush/clean any grounds from shower screen

Make another double

Pour milk/make drinks


----------

